# 2008 Colorado LUMU!



## nphaskins (Dec 20, 2007)

We'll be headed to CO Springs on March 16th 2008!  

LUMU! is short for Light it Up Meetup, and is a traveling, off camera flash, and networking shoot-shop!

Learn all about the world of off camera flash, and network with up to 50 of your local colleagues!

Registration started a few weeks ago, and spots are filling up quick!

http://www.lightitupmeetup.com

Hope to see you guys there!


----------

